

My brain in the year 2045 - tlammens
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.standaard.be%2Fartikel%2Fdetail.aspx%3Fartikelid%3DDMF20111217_039&act=url

======
tlammens
A far from perfect translation of a dutch article, but it is about research
they're doing at the Holst centre, <http://www.holstcentre.com/>
(collaboration between Imec, <http://www.imec.be>, and TNO).

Cursive is science-fiction, normal is non-fiction.

